

Ask HN: Please Review my New Site - mbenjaminsmith
http://www.jukaroo.com

======
teeja
It's neatly designed and inviting/friendly-looking.

I like what you've done with the Google maps section, I've not seen anyone do
that with neighborhoods before. (Google can be a powerful ally for such maps.)

Since I've never been to Thailand (people who visit might want your page very
useful) it'd be good to include some history and culture of Thailand
somewhere.

A lot of sites like this tend to get over-cluttered pages after a while, I
hope you can avoid that.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Thanks for the feedback. Although we do want it to be useful for anyone coming
to or in Bangkok, it's really geared towards Bangkokians. Yeah, I'm not sure
how we're going to handle markers (and other clutter) as we take on more data.
I too hate clutter.

------
yannis
I like the looks of it. I just couldn't find anything else than restaurants?
Did I miss something? How about a tourist coming to Bangkok any places of
interest?

~~~
mahmud
The whole of Thailand is "of interest", but tourists will most likely just get
dumped in Thanon Khao San and they will not venture out of it except for few
trips to seedy Patpong and whatever they can find in their Lonely Planet.

Hangout with Thai people of your gender and age, drop the tourist look and go
super local.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Yeah, I passed through Bangkok when I was just out of college and did the Khao
San - Samui circuit. I encountered a bunch of drunk soccer hooligans and
cynical, scam-touting tourist handlers. When I moved here later on I was
amazed what Bangkok is actually like. Wonderful place.

